# i had to get him..



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

alright well, today as i was applying for jobs around town, i went to petsmart and i thought i would just "look"...lol yah right.

when looking at the betta's i saw this little guy swimming around in his own kaka! it was disgusting  all their little cups were nasty, and no he wasent the prettiest, we sure had a connection! 

so, this is Sir Francis =D




























hes like a dull brownish/pink marbly white =D
and i love him<3


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I think he is a very cool looking betta! 
Really like the contrast in color between the body and fins!
Good luck with your job search!


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

His fins seem really long. Gorgeous!


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

thanks guys !
i love him and he loves his new home =D<3


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Awesome! Hes so cute, and I bet he does, especially after that icky cup!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very cute!!


----------



## plessans (Mar 20, 2009)

I understand how you feel about this fish, but you might want to consider cycling a tank for him. It makes a huge difference in the world. I was recently gone for 10 days and I have a betta in a 5.5 gallon tank. Because the tank was cycled before I introduced the fish, my friends only had to feed him and not do frequent water changes.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

+one for cycled tank. Judging from the numerous posts regarding sick Bettas,It appears that long term health is iffy in smaller containers unless maint is religously performed. What happens to these fish when owner becomes sick,goes on vacation, or otherwise becomes physically unable to clean the tanks due to injury or hospital stay? It would in my view,, be foolish to assume that others would be willing to assume the responsibility. Some possibly might, but would they be as dedicated? Taking care of one tank ,or bowl:evil: might not present such a task ,but I,, can see no benefit to the fish in the event of the afore mentioned.Those who collect these fish like pretty stones, or sea shells ,are often not doing these fish any favors with the exception,,of those who provide them with the care that ALL fish deserve which in my humble opinion is.. a filtered,heated tank of at least five gal.Opinions no doubt vary,, but It grows tiresome for me to observe the numerous posts concerning these fish when much if not most of the problem is directly related to poor water quality. Without dilligent maint of these little bowls,vases,jars,etc the water quality can go south in a matter of a few hours.ALL fish deserve better in my view.


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

lol thanks guys, hes very happy in his new home and i am always on top of my water changes.


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

I think he is way cool looking.  Don't even get me started on going to the pet store. I can't go unless I need something specifically, and even then I must shield my eyes from the bettas (which never works).


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

Hes beautiful he looks so happy to have a new home.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I went last night to get some live plants, and I almost bought this little pink female. She was seriously about this big ------. I would have if one of my friends hadn't been with me saying I was a creepy betta freak. Haha.... but if she's still there next time I might have to give in. So I know how you feel.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You should go back and get her! lol Can't you tell I'm addicted?


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

aww yah you should go back and get her =D


----------



## whitedevil (Apr 24, 2009)

Thats funny, I did the same thing after work, went in to burn some time and get a new peppered cory cat....came home with big red.

he was not the prettiest but he sure was the one who caught me eye


twenty minutes later here is big red.




I will make my own tread with clearer pics but the day after I got BIG RED, i went to another LFS well LPS, no fish stuff, he had his last 4 bettas, one was royal blue with an iridescent white half bottom fin, so it was a blue/white fin on a solid blue fish, Oh he was gorgeous but alas I only got a 26g so I couldnt subject them to fighting for no good reason to us but the reason of life and death to the two.

This is like my 5th post maybe idk but is this a betta specailized forum?

I got alot to share an learn on bettas,an am greatful of this forum being here with a siamese specific sub-forum, thank you.

This is the 2nd community betta Ive kept, the 5yr old just passed in his 10g communit, he was in the 26g before I remodeled my house. These are by far one of the most misunderstood fish with the most miseducation about them out there. When I got BIG RED, there was another customer there and she commented on my method of picking bettas( colorlife bulb or a 50/50 depending which one I can use at the store i at the store I am shopping at), i was polite like I always am to strangers, made small talk, then she asked me infront of the assoicate what does his bowl look like, I took looked her dead in the eye, said ma'am, I dont keep fish in a bowl, its not something I eat for food. I said and pulled out my digicam this is his new home.



She looked puzzled, and said a community? yep, and they prosper and live longer, better color, better appitite, ideal water conditions( monsoon floods are where bettas thrive, not rice paddy puddles.) she said thanks, took my number to call me with questions and she got one that day too, her fish were highly compatible( no finny fish) and havnt heard from her since so no news is good news.

The miseducation of these associates( not LFS privately owned) is astounding, even with fish in general, its quite disturbing.

This is a list of his tank-mates, 
3 black kuhlis
3 peppered cories
6 neons
6 mixed tetras
1 angel

I just lost one of my angels, my double blusher
and gave away my rainbow shark because he was constantly violently attacking a single kuhli.



yes he does have established territory, the tetras just like to get him to chase them out and another 2-3 tetras run in the backside and wait for him to turn around and do it all over again. its kinda funny, cause he never wins but never gives up. They do have alot of charcater when in a community tank as well, they love the angels, never chase them and always swim with them. doesnt mind the 3 kuhli loaches just beating him in the face all night long when they are doing whatever in the world they do, I call it something but I cant say it here. 

Thanks for letting me blow some steam.


----------



## whitedevil (Apr 24, 2009)

Twenty minutes to me is like an hour/hour and 15 minutes. I got my own time zone for some reason, just used to saying that and finishing a project before I start a new one.


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

wow those sure are beautiful!


----------



## QueenStinger (May 2, 2009)

OMG he's so cute!!! i love the fins 

some bettas in a local pet store here live in already yellowish water, and it just saddens me.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

looove his colors!


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

he is absolutely beautiful...


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

wow he is gorgeous... i currently have a blue, black, and red betta and am dying to get more. i really love them they are just so beautiful. i would buy more of them but i dont have the room yet =/


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

You didn't HAVE to get him. You were brain wahsed and forced to get him, he did it by using his cute little eyes, lol.

Any pics?


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

he reminds me of this gorgeous one i almost got a while back and he looked just like him, but was a mixture of black, pink, maroon, and purple, with fins just like his.


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

i love him, i want one like that!!!


----------



## llonka (Jul 21, 2009)

aww he's pretty!


----------



## sharon (Aug 16, 2009)

I hope to find one that just shouts "me,me, pick me" too


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Lol hes stunning you probably will if you try!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Did I mention...APACHE!!!!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I love him! His colors are so unique


----------



## Volpe (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow! His coloring and fins make for a really striking picture. Congrats!


----------

